# Network down after upgrading router [SOLVED - bad cable]

## odeSolver

How do I get an upgraded router to recognize my Gentoo PC?

Hi. I have a new install of Gentoo Linux. It's my first experience with Linux.

I upgraded the firmware on my router (Netgear WGR614 v5) to try to fix a problem I was having with it. Upgrading the firmware resets all the router's configurations. I reset all the settings back to what they were before the update (I documented every one of them, so I know I did it right).

Since the firmware upgrade, I cannot get to the internet:

>ping -c 5 http://www.google.com

ping: unknown host http://www.google.com

>links http://www.gentoo.org

Error loading http://www.gentoo.org/

Host not found

<Cancel>

I get the following error messages when booting Gentoo:

 *Quote:*   

> etho0: dhcpcd 4.0.15 starting
> 
> etho0: waiting for carrier
> 
> etho0: timed out
> ...

 

The router has a page called Attached Devices. Before the upgrade it looked like this (2 lines. Line 1 is the Gentoo PC, line 2 is the Windows PC):

```
#   IP Address      Device Name   MAC Address

1   192.168.1.2   -            00:15:b6:blahblah

2   192.168.1.6   JEFFREY-PC   00:1f:blahblach
```

After the upgrade, the middle line is missing:

```
#   IP Address      Device Name   MAC Address

1   192.168.1.6   JEFFREY-PC   00:1f:blahblach
```

The Gentoo PC is missing. It seems the router does not recognize the Gentoo system.

Networking worked the first time I booted Gentoo, so I tried turning the PC off, then on. But that's all I've tried.

Thanks, in advance, for your help.

----------

## mokia

Looks like a cable problem.

----------

## odeSolver

 *mokia wrote:*   

> Looks like a cable problem.

 

Well, that was a fast answer. Was the problem that obvious?

I had tried different ports, but am too lazy to root around behind my desk and check the cables unless I have a good reason to suspect them.

I changed the cables and rebooted. It works fine now.

Does anyone want a slightly used, 6 foot network cable?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mokia

 *StupidUser wrote:*   

> Was the problem that obvious?

 

 *StupidUser wrote:*   

> etho0: waiting for carrier
> 
> etho0: timed out
> 
>  * ERROR: cannot start netmount as net.eth0 could not start

 

90% cable problem.

----------

## d2_racing

Or a buggy dhcpcd .

----------

## odeSolver

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Or a buggy dhcpcd .

 

In this case, it was the cable. The little tab that you have to press to pull the connector (RJ-45?) out of the socket had broken, so it probably didn't sit in the socket well.

----------

